
Build a do-it-yourself home air purifier for about $25 - fjk
https://www.uofmhealth.org/news/sinus-hepa-0630
======
natvert
Am I reading this right, 10% air quality improvement for the diy version vs
100% for a retail device?

~~~
natvert
Um... Why the down vote? "Terrell used a sensitive air-quality meter to
demonstrate that one high-end HEPA system brought the particulate count in a
dusty room down to virtually zero. His homemade system brought the count down
to about 10 percent of its former level."

~~~
detaro
wouldn't that be a 90 % improvement?

